
The Economist: What they don't tell you about climate change - xrayarx
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21731397-stopping-flow-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-not-enough-it-has-be-sucked-out
======
xrayarx
quote: Don’t be so positive Fully 101 of the 116 models the Intergovernmental
Panel on Climate Change uses to chart what lies ahead, ASSUME that CARBON will
be TAKEN OUT OF THE AIR in order for the world to have a good chance of
meeting the 2°C target. The total amount of CO2 to be soaked up by 2100 could
be a staggering 810bn tonnes, as much as the world’s economy produces in 20
years at today’s rate (see article(1)). Putting in place carbon-removal
schemes of this magnitude would be an epic endeavour even if tried-and-tested
techniques existed.

(1) cited article: [http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21731386-cutting-
emis...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21731386-cutting-emissions-
will-not-be-enough-keep-global-warming-check-greenhouse-gases-must-be)

~~~
xrayarx
Could someone please upvote?

It is important, that people know, that this assumption has been made. It also
means that the climate goals are unreachable and that we are basically being
lied to.

